# The Plowmeister gets new Jeep



## theplowmeister

Hi All

New (to me) jeep 2001 AND new plow 7 1/2 V










Now I just have to make plow mount, make weight bumper, add twinkie, backup lights, 240A alternator, Air shocks, cell phone mount, Fix frame, new wipers, eventually fix AC, and other stuff


----------



## bschurr

Congrats on the new acquisition.
In addition to al the typical PlowMeister mods, I see new tires in your future as well...


----------



## novawagonmaster

Very cool. Sounds like you have your work cut out for you in the next few weeks.


----------



## RONK

Good luck with it.Looking forward to seeing pictures when your done.


----------



## Jeep_thing

Sweet! pumpkin: pumpkin: pumpkin:


----------



## SnowFakers

Nice! Soon you'll have a huge fleet of them haha


----------



## info4tim

theplowmeister;1858898 said:


> Hi All
> 
> New (to me) jeep 2001 AND new plow 7 1/2 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to make plow mount, make weight bumper, add twinkie, backup lights, 240A alternator, Air shocks, cell phone mount, Fix frame, new wipers, eventually fix AC, and other stuff


PM, very nice! Have an 00 Frame getting repaired as we speak. Curious, why the large alt. if using (hopefully) led lighting these days? Do you run other current hogs? Good luck with it! Between the -AO n increasing +NPA in weather, should be an awesome winter!


----------



## theplowmeister

Heater fan, head lights, extra backup lights, radio, wipers, rear window defroster, Rotating beacon NOT LEDS, O ya a plow that sucks about 200 amps. To start Im going to try using 1 battery.


----------



## ken643

Best of luck with it!!


----------



## info4tim

theplowmeister;1859394 said:


> Heater fan, head lights, extra backup lights, radio, wipers, rear window defroster, Rotating beacon NOT LEDS, O ya a plow that sucks about 200 amps. To start Im going to try using 1 battery.


Ok was just wondering cauz I have optima deep cycle batt with all those things running ( led no rotator) n never a problem with stock alt. Those big alts are crazy $$


----------



## Hubjeep

Nice Jeep! It's really sweet to have multiple of the same vehicle, especially for swapping parts for diagnosis (sensors).



info4tim;1859427 said:


> Ok was just wondering cauz I have optima deep cycle batt with all those things running ( led no rotator) n never a problem with stock alt. Those big alts are crazy $$


IMO the big alts are optional. My plow Jeep(s) has always had a factory amperage alternator and a regular (preimum) lead-acid battery. Factory alt. lasted 195K miles on my XJ, replaced with a rockauto $40 "closeout" unit, works fine.

Don't lift the plow up ALL THE WAY every time you back up to make another push... just tap the "up" switch to lift he plow a couple inches and back up.

Keep in mind, I only plow a handful of driveways. If in TPM's position (many driveways), may as well go over-board with prep.


----------



## theplowmeister

When it snows we plow 6..8... 12 hours street and not one house and drive 2 miles to the next house. Its one house go next door do the next go next door... for an entire neighborhood. then drive to the next neighborhood 1/2 mile away. Without BIG alts you WILL run down the battery(s)


----------



## RONK

theplowmeister,do you have a brand/model alternator that you like?


----------



## TJS

Is it the typical frame rot. I was asked to fix a jeep frame and did not want to get all rusty crap on me and passed on the job. 
T.J.


----------



## nicks_xj

Not sure what alternator he runs but I run a mechman alternator on my 98 xj and haven't had any issues with it and I abuse it with my subs and amps


----------



## theplowmeister

The Alt I use is from a dodge grand caravan 160 Amp plugs right in.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Got any pics of the plow mounts you make ??? More details of the alt ??? year and motor please


----------



## YardMedic

Another Boss plow on this one?


----------



## theplowmeister

theplowmeister;1858898 said:


> Hi All
> 
> New (to me) jeep 2001 AND new plow 7 1/2 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to make plow mount, make weight bumper, add twinkie, backup lights, 240A alternator, Air shocks, cell phone mount, Fix frame, new wipers, eventually fix AC, and other stuff


I guess the BIG YELLOW box inside the trailer behind the jeep is not enough of a clue.


----------



## thesnowman269

theplowmeister;1866156 said:


> I guess the BIG YELLOW box inside the trailer behind the jeep is not enough of a clue.


So a fisher?? Just messing with ya. Can't wait
To see it all done. With the Meyers Plow


----------



## BigDBoots

My mind is blown away, Plowmeister who is driving this rig?


----------



## BigDBoots

theplowmeister;1861761 said:


> The Alt I use is from a dodge grand caravan 160 Amp plugs right in.


What year Grand Caravan? Make of the Alt? What gauge do you the wires at for the ground?


----------



## YardMedic

Well I saw the Meyer box & just had to assume it was part of an earlier time for you. I guess it's still a new concept for me that people trade UP to Meyer. Times, they are achangin


----------



## cjshloman

Please give more info on the alt. Id love to see, or know how to do a mount for a V on my wrangler. Im running a 6.5 western on my '98 now, want to step up to the 7.5. But would really love to get a V plow someday.


----------



## theplowmeister

Hi All

I was hoping to do a blow by blow description of the Jeep build. But I find I dont take the time to take the needed pictures and by the end of the day I am finished. 

As far the alternator goes, I am finding that the 2001 jeep is orphan year as far as alternators go, it is a 1 year application. why they would do that PISSES ME OFF. it looks the same, has the same plug. I cant find info on why its different. Still need more time to figure that out.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Sorry to hijack but do you have info on the alt you used on your other jeeps


----------



## theplowmeister

RONK;1861176 said:


> theplowmeister,do you have a brand/model alternator that you like?


The Alt that fits my 2000 TJ also fits 2001 Durango 4.7L it puts out 160 amps and costs ~$160 at NAPA

now they say the 2001 jeep is a different alt but the one from my 2000 fit right in. Maybe they changed the motor on my 01 jeep ... dont know all I know is it fits.


----------



## cjshloman

Do you know if that Durango alt will fit a '98 tj? Thanks in advance. Also any info on doing a V on my wrangler would be awesome. Thanks again, love your jeep.


----------



## bazjeepers

Pics of the plow installed on the Jeep? 

Also curious how many miles and how much did you get the new 2001 TJ for? Trying to look for one on Craigslist and trying to decide if the 150K+ miles is a good enough deal when the price is under $10K


----------



## SnowFakers

The suspense is killing us


----------



## info4tim

bazjeepers;1898445 said:


> Pics of the plow installed on the Jeep?
> 
> Also curious how many miles and how much did you get the new 2001 TJ for? Trying to look for one on Craigslist and trying to decide if the 150K+ miles is a good enough deal when the price is under $10K


Picked up my 00 TJ 6l auto with 124k yr ago with plow for $9k


----------



## bazjeepers

info4tim;1902089 said:


> Picked up my 00 TJ 6l auto with 124k yr ago with plow for $9k


Just saw this one with a plow: http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/4749585907.html

Looks nice but at 66,000 miles ... even if it is a Rubicon edition, wondering if it is a great deal at $15,5000


----------



## Jeep_thing

bazjeepers;1902144 said:


> Just saw this one with a plow: http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/4749585907.html
> 
> Looks nice but at 66,000 miles ... even if it is a Rubicon edition, wondering if it is a great deal at $15,5000


Hard to find a Rub for under 15K. I was able to, after missing out on a couple that quickly sold by checking CL every couple hours. When one popped up for 14 I immediately drove 2 hours to look at it. 122K and extremely clean and unmolested. I got it for 13K cash because it had a front end wobble which I knew was just a bad alignment- I could visibly see the front wheels toed out.

I think the plow is a wash- nice to have it come with a plow, but how much wear and tear has it done... I would feel better paying 14- 14,500 for the above Rubicon. Hope this helps.


----------



## bazjeepers

Jeep_thing;1902277 said:


> Hard to find a Rub for under 15K. I was able to, after missing out on a couple that quickly sold by checking CL every couple hours. When one popped up for 14 I immediately drove 2 hours to look at it. 122K and extremely clean and unmolested. I got it for 13K cash because it had a front end wobble which I knew was just a bad alignment- I could visibly see the front wheels toed out.
> 
> I think the plow is a wash- nice to have it come with a plow, but how much wear and tear has it done... I would feel better paying 14- 14,500 for the above Rubicon. Hope this helps.


That seems like sound advice. I kind of want to lean towards a Rubicon instead of just a Sahara or Sport model.


----------



## bazjeepers

No new pictures of the new Jeep?


----------



## theplowmeister

Finished with the Plow


----------



## dheavychevy38

Would you mind taken pics of the mount to the frame ???


----------



## bazjeepers

theplowmeister;1926995 said:


> Finished with the Plow


Nice. V-blade? Is that a shortened V-blade?


----------



## novawagonmaster

Very cool. 

Looks like those lights sit pretty high.


----------



## RONK

Looks great,have you had a chance to use it and if so,how is it working?Thanks.


----------



## theplowmeister

Full size 7 1/2 LD 
used for 3 storms of ~2"
first storm found out the plows backdrag ability sucks.

added backdrag edge now it works great.

The lights are abseanly high but you get used to them.

Also the plow does not lift very high

Boss lift and Meyer lift


----------



## 3bladz

Looking good. The headlight comment caught my attention. The new style boss lights are huge and kinda block my view. It's funny because on the superduty's you can't even see them for the hood.


----------



## RONK

theplowmeister,have you formed an opinion yet on how the Meyer compares to the Boss or is it to early yet?Thanks.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Whats the weight difference???


----------



## theplowmeister

~ #585 for the Meyer and the Boss is ~700# plus one big ass push beam


----------



## cjshloman

What mount do you use????? I want a V on my '98 so bad I can taste it. Just don't know what is needed to put one on it. I also cant fab anything, but could take it to someone to do the work if I knew what needed to be done. Im running a 6'.5 westerm unimount right now. Love your jeeps man!.


----------



## bazjeepers

cjshloman;1933160 said:


> What mount do you use????? I want a V on my '98 so bad I can taste it. Just don't know what is needed to put one on it. I also cant fab anything, but could take it to someone to do the work if I knew what needed to be done. Im running a 6'.5 westerm unimount right now. Love your jeeps man!.


I think he did a custom mount since the Myer V-plows are mostly for full-size trucks. 1/2 tons. I believe.


----------



## BigDBoots

Plowmeister, how did the new plow hold up last weekend? You driving the Meyer or Boss jeep?


----------



## theplowmeister

the plow works great. it does not lift very high, had to do a lot of re-engineering to get it to lift 11inches.


----------



## dt5150

i have a meyer v on my truck too, and agree that the back dragging really sucks. what did you put on yours for a back dragging blade?


----------



## theplowmeister

I designed and made my own.


----------



## dt5150

can you post up some pics of it? i need to make one too..


----------



## On a Call

Mind sharing a photo of your back drag kit ? 

How well do you like plowing driveways with your jeeps ? I have about 40 that we use trucks on...they are too large. I am thinking of going to a skid steer or a Jeep.


----------



## BigDBoots

On a Call;1963850 said:


> Mind sharing a photo of your back drag kit ?
> 
> How well do you like plowing driveways with your jeeps ? I have about 40 that we use trucks on...they are too large. I am thinking of going to a skid steer or a Jeep.


On A Call,

My man, click on Plowmeisters threads and get giddy cause he is a BOSS..... Seriously read his stuff, copy it, plow snow, collect check $$$$$


----------



## bazjeepers

New pics of your Wrangler plow rigs!!!


----------



## dt5150

still would love to see some pics of the back dragging blade!


----------



## DieselSlug

Great looking little plow rigs.


----------



## MLG

Just curious what other plows you considered and why meyer was the right choice for this vehicle? Was it primarily weight, or other things too?

Thanks,


----------



## theplowmeister

MLG;2070012 said:


> Just curious what other plows you considered and why meyer was the right choice for this vehicle? Was it primarily weight, or other things too?
> 
> Thanks,


pros
trip edge
weight (less)
duel action wing cylinders (Boss is hydr out, spring return)
5 year warranty (I had to use it the first year as some of the welds where bad and they broke) Meyer replaced both plow wings. 

Cons
chain lift (not direct lift like Boss)
No close Meyer support (closest dealer is 45 minutes an a good day)

AFTER I got the plow on

pros
plow is the closest to the jeep. as in shortest overall length jeep and plow.
weight (less of it)
Only need to carry 1 hose for emergencies. (Boss needs 3 different hoses, Fisher only 1 hose)

Cons
plow does not lift very high. I had to do a LOT of re designing but got it to lift OK.

Backdraging... NOT had to make a BD edge now it works real good.
Bab welds. Meyer did replace the plow NC.

SO
If the new plow welds on the new plow are good I will buy 2 more Meyer plows so I can have all one brand on my fleet.


----------



## dt5150

can you put up some pics of the back drag blade?


----------



## slplow

Can you post pic's of what you did to get the plow lift higher. On my 8.5 I put bolts in the welded loop on the A frame so the chain didn't ride up on the loop and that got me to 11'' from 9''. To me meyer should have the chain going straight down instead of that bad angle or put a longer lift ram.


----------



## dt5150

i still want to see the bd blade...


----------



## theplowmeister

slplow;2077186 said:


> Can you post pic's of what you did to get the plow lift higher. On my 8.5 I put bolts in the welded loop on the A frame so the chain didn't ride up on the loop and that got me to 11'' from 9''. To me meyer should have the chain going straight down instead of that bad angle or put a longer lift ram.


A longer lift arm will reduce the amount of up force the ram can provide. IE ever plow realy heavy wet snow and try to lift the plow and have it stop rising cause it cant lift the wet snow. well a longer lift arm will provide less lift.


----------



## theplowmeister

Back drag edge for Meyer

installed









Bade up top view









Bottom View of back drag


----------



## TJS

theplowmeister;2110204 said:


> A longer lift arm will reduce the amount of up force the ram can provide. IE ever plow realy heavy wet snow and try to lift the plow and have it stop rising cause it cant lift the wet snow. well a longer lift arm will provide less lift.


Incorrect. Only the bore diameter and the cylinder diameter will effect pushing force of the ram. A ram with a 1.5 bore with 2500 psi pressure will have about 4400 lbs of pushing force. The issue with longer rams is the low capacity of the resivoir of the pump assembly itself.


----------



## dt5150

thanks for the pics pm! how did you attach them, just used the bolts for the cutting edge? and the trip edge still functions i assume (with the cut-outs).


----------



## theplowmeister

dt5150;2110255 said:


> thanks for the pics pm! how did you attach them, just used the bolts for the cutting edge? and the trip edge still functions i assume (with the cut-outs).


correct (adding words so it will post)


----------



## theplowmeister

TJS;2110250 said:


> Incorrect. Only the bore diameter and the cylinder diameter will effect pushing force of the ram. A ram with a 1.5 bore with 2500 psi pressure will have about 4400 lbs of pushing force. The issue with longer rams is the low capacity of the resivoir of the pump assembly itself.


My BAD... I read the post wrong. I read it as a longer lift "ARM" not "RAM" ( my dyslexia rearing its head)

As you say a longer RAM will have the same force but use more fluid. If the reservoir is not big enough the pump will run out of fluid and cavatate.


----------



## TJS

theplowmeister;2110748 said:


> My BAD... I read the post wrong. I read it as a longer lift "ARM" not "RAM" ( my dyslexia rearing its head)
> 
> As you say a longer RAM will have the same force but use more fluid. If the reservoir is not big enough the pump will run out of fluid and cavatate.


Here is a pretty cool calculator. I am sure there are others for speed and such. Volume=speed and Pressure = force.

http://www.baumhydraulics.com/calculators/cyl_calc.htm


----------



## slplow

Who made the back blades?


----------



## BigDBoots

theplowmeister said:


> The Alt I use is from a dodge grand caravan 160 Amp plugs right in.


What year do you snag these from?


----------



## theplowmeister

BigDBoots said:


> What year do you snag these from?


My Bad... its from a Durango 4.7 2001 through 2006 
AND
Jeep Grand Cherokee 2005 through 2006

Autozone part #12328


----------

